# freezer burned food



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm very new to raw feeding and am still learning

i've been offered some meat that has been frozen, but is freezer burned; it's less than one year old;

is it ok to feed this to my dogs??????

thanks for answering me


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh yes! Go ahead and feed it. There is nothing wrong with Freezer burnt food. We humans won't eat it, because the texture and taste changes, but the dogs don't care. It is still safe. 

(I'm jealous! I tell everyone that I want their freezer burnt meats, but haven't gotten any yet).


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for such a quick answer; is there anything i should look for that would make it bad for the dogs to eat?

i'm ok feeding it if you are doing so; i'm just a little nervous b/c i know so little and am still learning about raw feeding


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Personally, I think meats that have been frozen a bit longer than usual are probably pretty safe, as the longer-term freezing may well kill off extra pathogens. If the meat has gone bad, you'd smell it when thawed out - but then again, dogs can handle meats that are a bit "ripe". 

If you are nervous about feeding it, start with just a small amount, and see how your dogs are doing on it.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

When I have it the gang here love it. I've had no ill effects.

I just pulled one of our home grown turkeys out of the freezer, it was buried at the bottom and the legs and wings had freezer burn on it. I thawed it out and cut it up. We all had a good feast, them the burnt and us the rest.

They look forward to another error on my side. lol


----------

